
How white engineers built racist code – and why it's dangerous for black people - miraj
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/dec/04/racist-facial-recognition-white-coders-black-people-police
======
taylodl
Are black folks using the iPhone X having more issues with the facial
recognition unlocking their phones than folks of other races? I do so this as
a potential downside of ML-driven applications: training and testing are
critical and there's a science behind these endeavors. We should expect
problems if we take the slipshod approach so often employed when testing
software.

------
cheffo
I don't know how I feel about this. You open to discuss it @miraj ?

